# Windows 10 stottert mit der Maus, in Ton und Bild



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo
ich hab ein Problem. Und es wird schlimmer!
Windows 10 hat vor kurzem angefangen zu stottern bei Mausbewegungen, dem Scrollen, in Spielen bei der Grafikdarstellung sowie bei Bewegtbild in Filmen und Serien. Bei SkyGo tritt es zum Beispiel vermehrt auf. Dann wird aus hiterem Himmel das Bild "stotterig", die Maus hüpft alle viertel Sekunde ein wenig und der Ton klingt verlangsamt und verzerrt alle Sekunde oder so. Schwierig das korrekt zu erklären. Eine Google Suche ergab irgendwie Einzelfälle zwischen Treiber Problemen, Hardware Defekten, sowie auch einer beschädigten Windows Installation. Deswegen habe ich Windows neu installiert und das auf Version 1803. Hat leider gar nichts gebracht! 
Während das passiert ist lediglich abwarten oder solange frustriert im Hintergrund Programme killen angesagt, bis es vielleicht(!) aufhört.
Es tritt normalerweise auf wenn ich aus dem Ruhezustand gebootet bin. Dann dauert es ungefähr 5 Minuten, bis es wieder aufhört. Allerdings kommt es mittlerweile vermehrt einfach so während des Betriebes vor!
--------------
W10 x64 Pro 1803
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8 GHz + 1.364V (im BIOS OCed)
Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4-3000 2x8GB Kit
Biostar B350-GTN (M-ITX) (BIOS aktuell)
Asus Geforce GTX 1060 Dual O6G (derzeit nicht übertaktet)
OCZ TR-150 - 240GB
2x Toshiba HDWD130 3TB
--------------
Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass Bios sowie alle Treiber aktuell sind.
Ich benutze für das System den Driver Booster und zum Aufräumen das Advanced System Care, aber beide auch erst neuerdings. Auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einer Lösung, quasi!
Anti Viren System ist der hauseigene Defender und auf die Privatssphäre achtet W10Privacy. 
--------------
Was NICHTS gebracht hat:
Jeweils eine Stunde OCCT Stresstest
mehrere Durchläufe Cinebench (1259cb)
mehrere Durchläufe verschiedener 3DMark-Benches
jegliche Übertaktung deaktivieren
mehrfach 'mdsched' laufen lassen - keine Fehler
BIOS resetten
--------------
Bei Windows Updates habe ich Bluescreens beim Neustart beobachtet! Daraufhin erstmal, bis ich mehr weiß Updates ausgesetzt. Hatte das Problem auch in der alten Windows Installation - bevor ich die SSD neu partitioniert und Windows drauf installiert* habe. Aktuelle Version habe ich trotzdem noch, da das erst ca. 10 - 12 Tage her ist - vorher war das die Installation von Redstone 4 glaube ich - Die habe ich dann als ISO *installiert
------------
Toshibas hauseigenes SSD Utility sowie Crystal Disk Info vermelden einen guten SSD Zustand
------------
Energieeinstellungen sind auf Höchstleistung. Jegliche Abschaltung von Bildschirm, Festplatte oder ein Heruntersetzen der Prozessorleistung ist deaktiviert.
------------


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Du hast eine Toshiba SSD?Windows 10: Microsoft behebt zwei SSD-Probleme mit Spring Creators Update |
    heise online
Edit:Schau mal in den Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf ob dort was genaueres drin steht.System/Wartung


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Der Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf hat mir jetzt leider wenig Aufschluss geboten, allerdings habe ich deinen Rat dieses Update manuell zu installieren zu Herzen genommen. 3 Minuten und ein Neustart später und schon ist das System an sich stabiler, fixer und das stottern ist fast(!) weg.
Ich werde jetzt den Update Dienst wieder aktivieren und die versäumten Updates "aufholen".
Vielleicht ist das Problem dann ja ganz weg!

Auf jeden Fall erst mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass sich solch ein nervendes so "leicht" lösen lassen kann, sofern man's natürlich weiß 

Edit: Zu früh gefreut! Das Update konnte nicht eingerichtet werden. Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht. Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus
Update: 12. Juni 2018 – KB4284835 (Betriebssystembuild 17134.112)
Fehler: Letzter fehlerhafter Installationsversuch: ‎16.‎06.‎2018 – 0x800f0922


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Man könnte auch versuchen sich die vorherige Version die 1709 nochmal zu installieren ob das einen Unterschied macht.Kann natürlich auch ein Hardware technisches Problem sein.
Standard • Windows ISO
Windows 10: Update-Fehler 0x800f0922 | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
Technische Anleitung: Windows 10 Update Fehler 0x800F0922 beheben - EaseUS


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte das Problem schon in der 1709! Das Update konnt er dann nicht mehr booten.  Daher die komplette Neuinstallation auf 1803. Das Ruckeln ist aber trotzdem nicht weg, nur besser mit dem Patch von dir


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Ist das eine richtige SSD oder sowas wie Hybrid SSHD?


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Die Toshiba OCZ TR-150 ist eine ganz normale SSD, mit 240GB Speicher


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Wie sind denn die Temps der Graka und dem restlichen Sys?
Weißt du noch was für ein BSOD das war bzw. hat er den gespeichert unter Windows/Minidump?


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Die Temps liegen Idle (während das Problem auch auftreten kann) zwischen 35° - 40° C für Graka UND Prozessor
Ich bekomme keinen BSOD. Während des Boots schreibt W10 nur "Das Update konnte nicht eingerichtet werden. Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht. Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus". Nach dem dritten Anlauf hat er das System automatisch zurück gesetzt und ich lande unvermittelt auf dem Desktop. Im Menü von Update & Sicherheit steht da dann nur oben genannter Fehlercode


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Mal versucht das Update manuell anzustossen,bzw. von Hand zu installieren und runterzuladen.Die Probleme werden aber nicht von dem nicht installierten Update kommen.Das Problem ist ja schon vorher da gewesen.
Also ich hab die ganze Zeit Probleme mit dem 1803 und dem Nvidia Treiber gehabt.Immer BSOD beim Start und Hardware Fehler im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf gehabt.Bin jetzt wieder auf 1709 zurückgegangen.


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Ne Idee wie ich die SSD auf Fehler testen kann? Immerhin sagen 2 unabhängige Programme voneinander, dass sie in Ordnung ist. Alles andere habe ich intenvsiv geprüft... :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Nur mit Crystaldiskinfo oder eben CHdsk von Windows selbst auf Dateifehler prüfen.
Wie sieht denn die Auslastung aus vom System.Ist da im Taskmanager immer was auf 100%?
Kannst du denn sehen wenn die Ruckler kommen ob er auf die Festplatte zugreift?Vielleicht versteiffst du dich zu sehr auf die SSD`s.


----------



## Trigant (16. Juni 2018)

Achso ja hab ich vergessem zu schreiben: Ob mit Ruckler oder ohne, ich hab als Mindestwert um die 0% CPU-Auslastung und höchstens 10% Ram Nutzung. Crystal Disk Info hab ich schon benutzt und das sagt, alles cool... 
Ich finde im Process Manager nichts, was auch nur annähernd an so eine Auslastung ran kommt, sodass ein ganzes System stocken könnte


----------



## 2am (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Trigant,

ich schließe mich deinem Problem an. Bei mir ist es nicht ganz so häufig, wie es bei dir zu sein scheint, aber es sind die gleichen Symptome: Der PC fängt an zu "stottern", obwohl er nicht großartig ausgelastet wird. Das ganze passiert auch einfach aus heiterem Himmel, obwohl ich schon seit vielen Minuten das gleiche mache (z.B. Browser oder ein Spiel spielen).

Bei mir ist es auch erst seit kurzem so. Ich habe die Windows 10 Version 1803 in Verdacht, aber keine weiteren Anhaltspunkte.

Unsere PCs haben folgende Gemeinsamkeiten:
W10 x64 Pro 1803
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (bei mir Stock)
GTX 1060 6GB (bei mir die msi GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G)
Mein Mainboard hat auch eine Realtek Soundkarte an Board: 7.1 Realtek ALC892

Auch ich habe beim Neustart kurze Bluescreens beobachtet.

Ich habe ungefähr zeitgleich mit dem Windows Update auf 1803 meine Treiber aktualisiert. Seitdem hat mein System häufig diese "Stotterer" (Ton verzerrt, Maus und Bild ruckeln) und 1-2 mal die Woche einen kompletten Freeze. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob ich ein anspruchsvolles Spiel spiele, oder nur surfe. Die Windows Ereignisanzeige gibt leider nichts her. Gibt es noch andere Tools, die eventuell anzeigen, was in diesen Momenten auf meinem System passiert?

Gruß, 2am


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Juni 2018)

Schau in den Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf der sagt mehr aus als diese Ereignisanzeige.
Sicherheit/Wartung.
Wie sehen die Bluescreens aus?Ist der Nvidia Treiber der Auslöser und eine Windows Systemdatei?

Edit:Windows 1803 schein noch extrem buggy zu sein:Windows 10 Version 1803: Diese Probleme gibt es | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
Ich bin zurück auf 1709


----------



## 2am (18. Juni 2018)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Zuverässigkeitsverlauf. Den kannte ich noch nicht.
Leider sagt er zu den Zeitpunkten der Abstürze nur "LiveKernelEvent Code: 141", was nur bedeutet, dass Windows das letzte mal nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde (Ach was...).
Die einzigen anderen kritischen Ereignisse sind "bad_module_info". Das bedeutet, dass der Grafikkartentreiber abgestürzt ist, soweit ich weiß. Also doch eher bei NVidia das Problem? Die Zeiten der bad_module_info Meldungen decken sich allerdings nicht wirklich mit den "Stotterern".

Ich würde präventiv auch gerne zurück zu 1709 gehen, aber das scheint bei mir nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Zumindest die Option dafür wird mir nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch 141 und nicht 41


Bug Check 0x141 VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED | Microsoft DocsOder ich liege hier total falsch.
Du kannst die 1709 auch so installieren,allerdings sind die alten Einstellungen und Apps warscheinlich verloren.Du kannst versuchen das Setup direkt aus Win zu starten,aber ob er das machen wird ist fraglich weil du ja eine neuere Version installiert hast.
Windows 10 Fall Creators Update 1709 Download • Windows ISO


----------



## Trigant (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mittlerweile an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass es an Staub im Netzteil liegen könnte. Keine Ahnung, wie das so funktionieren soll. Jedenfalls habe ich eine neue AIO Wakü, die ich sowieso morgen einbauen werde, vorher wird natürlich der Rechner "grundgereinigt". Ich sage hier bescheid, wenn sich was ändern sollte.

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den Rechner ein wenig laufen lassen und auch belastet, sowie ihn quasi stundenlang einfach ignoriert. Ich habe keinerlei Gestotter bemerkt! Das Problem schien tatsächlich mit einem verstaubten Rechner zusammenzuhängen!
Allerdings kann ich das vormals eräwhnte Update immernoch nicht isntallieren. Bei9m Neustart setzt er es einfach wieder zurück. Kaum, dass ich in Windows bin ploppt ein Fenster auf, dass mich dazu auffordert, den Rechner aufgrund eines Windows Updates neuzustarten. Und wir alle wissen, wie penetrant der WW10 Updatze Service ist, richtig? 
Ich stecke also quasi in einer Endlosschleife. Werde aber noch versuchen, das Update manuell zu installieren. Nicht, dass ich das beim letzten Update nicht schon gemacht habe! Damit meine ich, dass ich Angst davor habe, dass das zum Trend wird... Hinterher muss ich das ganze System neu machen


----------



## Trigant (30. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mittlerweile mehrfach das Update manuell installiert, sowie auch einige automatische Installationen nicht verhindern können. Jedes Mal bekomme ich beim booten die vormals genannte Fehlermeldung inkl. zurücksetzen des Systems. Dafür ist mit dem Säubern und Einbau der WaKü das stottern und alles weg. 
Liegt das vielleicht an W10Privacy? Kann das Prog solche Updates verhindern oder sabotieren?


----------



## Antik20 (5. Oktober 2019)

Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist, ich schließe mich dem Problem an. Gibts denn schon Lösungen?

Bei mir tritt das Problem etwa 1-2 Stunden ( manchmal auch erst nach 4 Stunden) nach Systemstart sowohl im Spiel als auch auf dem Dekstop auf.
Temperaturen sind beim Zocken so bei 70 Grad, im Idle bei 40 Grad

Ein Neustart behebt das Problem temporär.

Das lustige daran, ich nutze einen Dell Gaming G5 Laptop als PC Ersatz ( Weil GTA V auf meinem Rechner dauernd abstürzt und auf dem Laptop nicht......).

Daten zu dem Laptop:
I7 9750H
RTX 2060 / Intel UHD 630
16 GB RAM DDR4 2666 cl19
128GB nvme SSD Toshiba
1TB HDD Toshiba
Windows 10 Home 1903, werd bald auf Pro updaten.

3 Monitore angeschlossen (1. per USB C auf DisplayPort Adapter (2560x1440), 2. Monitor per HDMI zu DVI kabel FullHD, 3. Monitor per Displayport zu DVI Adapter FullHD )

Ich habe schon geschaut ob irgendeine Taste dauerhaft gedrück wurden per keypose, weil im Spiel immer wieder so ein merkwürdiger Ton kommt.
Alle Treiber sind aktuell, Windows auch, alles gestern geupdatet.


----------

